# Snow Sub Contractors Needed Northeast Pennsylvania



## Strauser (Aug 16, 2017)

Snow Sub Contractors Needed for the 2017-2018 Season in various locations in Northeast Pennsylvania.

We are looking for the following:
-Commercial Plowing Experience with a minimum of 3 years
-Adequate Insurance requirements (all 3 tiers)
-Reliable Truck, Equipment, and Employees
-Strong ability to communicate with in house dispatchers via cell phone, email and fax

Call our office today! 570-424-9434 ask for Trissa or Mary


----------

